

Simplest possible examples of HTML, CSS and JavaScript - samdutton

http://www.simpl.info<p>Simplest possible code examples: nothing more, nothing less.<p>AppCache, canvas, getUserMedia, WebRTC, FileSystem, Page Visibility, WebSQL, track, datalist, Web Fonts -- and lots more.
======
shortlived
I like the concept but IMHO the implementation falls short of the "simplest"
adjective. For example, I look at source for webworkers [1], and then I have
to look at files [2] and [3]. Is there any reason to not have everything in a
single file? Again, we are going for "simple" not "good modularity". When I
write out a simple example or test in C or Java, it's in a single file, so
that the reader can follow the flow.

[1]
[https://github.com/samdutton/simpl/blob/master/webworkers/in...](https://github.com/samdutton/simpl/blob/master/webworkers/index.html)
[2]
[https://github.com/samdutton/simpl/blob/master/webworkers/js...](https://github.com/samdutton/simpl/blob/master/webworkers/js/main.js)
[3]
[https://github.com/samdutton/simpl/blob/master/webworkers/js...](https://github.com/samdutton/simpl/blob/master/webworkers/js/task.js)

